# Subwoofer upgrade



## STEVE GRESTY (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,
I am looking to upgrade my sub, (currently a REL R-205) with something with a bit more punch and depth. I am using the onkyo 876 reciever and room dimensions are 20 x 12ft.
Being based in the uk will limit my choice due to transport cost (and the fact that no one seems to care anymore about handling fragile packages) my initial thoughts are MONITOR AUDIO RSW 12 or perhaps a BK XLS 300 / MONOLITH DF although the latter is rather large.
Any thoughts, ideas, or recommendations?
Steve


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

What kind of budget we talkin?


----------



## STEVE GRESTY (Mar 12, 2009)

around £600


----------



## tmoey82 (Mar 19, 2009)

STEVE GRESTY said:


> around £600


R you willing to buy used?


----------

